# Complete Jane Austen on 'Masterpiece' not 'Masterpiece Theatre'



## RAS-Robin (Oct 1, 2002)

For some reason the Complete Jane Austen series coming out on PBS is not being picked up by a 'Masterpiece Theatre' SP. They seemed to have changed the name (for just this series) to 'Masterpiece'.  So set another SP if you want it!

cyberly yours, Robin


----------



## TivoZorro (Jul 16, 2000)

I just read a write-up on this in TV Guide. Thanks for the warning about the SP. I wonder if that means I will have two folders on my Tivo now. Can't remember how the folder is labeled but I think it is Masterpiece Theatre. Why do networks do this?


----------



## nirisahn (Nov 19, 2005)

Thanks for posting this. I hadn't set up my SP for this yet.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Thank you SO much for this - I am VERY excited!

I have an SP for Masterpiece Theater, but I need to double check in case these weren't picked up....


----------



## TivoZorro (Jul 16, 2000)

Here is the scoop from TV Guide. Masterpiece is the new name for Masterpiece Theatre. And it has a new format. The season will be divided into three parts. The first part will deal with classic dramas, the second part with mysteries and the third part iwth contemporary stories. Masterpiece Classic will be hosted by Gillian Anderson


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

Yup, I noticed that the press release made a point of the retitling of the series.


----------

